# Backyard Retaining Wall Build



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good, post more pictures of your progress.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

This was the original layout. We ended up nixing the 2 course "peel off" and just running the right side 4 full side. I also ran the third course a bit farther to the left than I had planned for. So my calcs for blocks were a little off, and I had to buy a couple more to finish.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

I've begun backfilling and grading behind the wall. I'm trying to create a berm/swale behind the wall to intercept the surface water coming down the hill before reaching the wall. I've got some good slope in this area from the (from the fence towards where I'm standing in the first picture). 

I'm wondering how best to collect this water (french drain, collection basins, etc) and convey it towards the driveway. You can see the 4" ridgid PVC collection system for the downpouts in the last picture. This takes roof water towards the front of the house and discharges across the driveway. I'm hoping to do something similar with whatever system goes behind the wall.


----------

